# Now she has diarrhea



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So, this morning Chloe was rejecting her food and I thought she was just belong stubborn as my earlier post said. I was not home when she ate her ziwi peak for dinner but it did not look like she ate much. I just took her outside and she had explosive diarrhea  It scared her every time it came FLYING out her hiney. What should I do? What should I watch for? I am worried about her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Right now make sure she stays hydrated. In the morning call your vet.
Not sure if she will eat it, but you can give her a teaspoon of canned 
pumpkin(if you have some), it'll help harden her stools.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you have any idea what started all this? Any recent vaccines or treatments?
Has she eaten anything unusual? Anything else you can think of?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd watch for blood, but me, I'm a big worrier, and would take her to a vet tomorrow. That's just me. I'd freak out. I hope she gets better. Keep us posted.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not have any pumpkin. How much water do you think she needs to stay hydrated? She got her Sentinel pill last night, could it be from that? it was her second time so I thought nothing of it. Thanks for the advise LS, I will call first thing!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> I'd watch for blood, but me, I'm a big worrier, and would take her to a vet tomorrow. That's just me. I'd freak out. I hope she gets better. Keep us posted.


Thanks Carrie, I am a worrier too! there was no blood. It literally flew 8 inches away from her when it came out! it was like projectile!! Sorry for the details.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

4bsingreece said:


> I do not have any pumpkin. How much water do you think she needs to stay hydrated? She got her Sentinel pill last night, could it be from that? it was her second time so I thought nothing of it. Thanks for the advise LS, I will call first thing!



YES it can be from Sentinel, especially if you gave it to her on an empty
stomach. I have seen similar reactions before. Then again it may not be,
so keep a close eye on her and contact your vet. You can check to see
if she is dehydrated by pinching lightly her skin, on the belly is a good spot,
if the skin remains in a tent like position then she needs more liquids asap.
If the skin takes back it's form quickly than she's sufficiently hydrated.

Take a look at her gums as well. Are they pale pink, almost white?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Poor thing. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Her gums look good and her belly skin goes back down right away. I really don't know what I would do with out you gals! Yes I do, I would be a wreck! Thanks!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's easy to get dehydrated due to diarrhea. Make sure she is drinking water,
and if she is not then you can make a half and half mix of Gatorade and water
and administer it through a syringe. Or add a bit of sugar to her drinking water.
It'll perk her up a bit if she is feeling lethargic. Hopefully it will all pass by the
morning. Please keep us updated, we worry too.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Bless her heart. Hopefully, it was just a one time thing. She should stay hydrated if it was only once, but it's good to keep a good eye on it and do what LS said. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Well she ate about 10 piece of ziwipeak this morning. Doesn't seem to want to drink. The vet opens in 30 minutes. I will be calling!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't give her Sentenial any more. I'd find an alternative just to be safe. Sounds like she had an adverse reaction to it. Hope she gets to feelin' better soon.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The other way to check hydration is to feel their gums. Should not be sticky, just nice and smooth. So sorry about the diarrhea. Keep up the good work. Pedialyte might be good for the electrolytes. Sue


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

She is all better back to her normal self eating, drinking and playing! Phew!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I know that's a big relief!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad to hear the good news. I know you must of been stressed and worried. Hugs.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! So glad she's feeling better. It is so scary when our little ones don't feel good!


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy to hear she is better!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------

